# Body panel repairs



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Autotrail owners and others may be interested in this company for new body parts. They have just repaired and also moulded some replacement hard to get parts. See pics below.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Hab-Tec-Banbury-1404099799683850/reviews/

I have no connection with this company, but now know we're to get lower rear corner panels if damaged. :surprise:

Terry


----------

